# Are OG bikes making a come back?



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

*Calling all OG bikes from the 90's..*

It seems within the last year a lot of people want to see the OG bikes from the 90's to come back out. I would be willng to come back if any other OG bikes would come out too.. Meet up @ some shows in Nor/So. Cal & show together. To show as a history tour of bikes.. OG BIKES ONLY!!! NO BIKES THAT LOOK OLD SCHOOL.. SORRY.. I want this to be a look back on History... Anyone in????


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Storm will be in Vegas


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Tht would b sickk as fuckk ima make a old skool look bike


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> Storm will be in Vegas


Next year bro.. You down?


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

furby714 said:


> Tht would b sickk as fuckk ima make a old skool look bike


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

78mc said:


> Next year bro.. You down?


Yea I'm down if she's still here lol


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> Yea I'm down if she's still here lol


Your selling it?


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

78mc said:


> Your selling it?


Will see what happens


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> Will see what happens


If you do? I hope who ever buys it don't mess it up..


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

Dam storm getting pass around like jf she a hoe or something lol, if yall ever do a og line up yall should hit up alfonso to bring twisted obessions mario to bring wild suspension


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Lol


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

78mc said:


> If you do? I hope who ever buys it don't mess it up..


yea let's hope D-Zign dont get ahold of it. he might fuck it all up and call it return of the ghost bike....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

If I have it after Vegas ill probly do a couple things to it


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> Dam storm getting pass around like jf she a hoe or something lol, if yall ever do a og line up yall should hit up alfonso to bring twisted obessions mario to bring wild suspension


I'm sure that wouldn't be a problem to find them.. I was going to call Mike Lopez. I'm sure he would be down for a show or two..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> If I have it after Vegas ill probly do a couple things to it


 leave it like it is.. It's History...


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> yea let's hope D-Zign dont get ahold of it. he might fuck it all up and call it return of the ghost bike....


That's the guy with the museum right?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I got Alfonso on my face book he still got his bike but he stays busy with his tattoo shop an tiding motorcycles


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> yea let's hope D-Zign dont get ahold of it. he might fuck it all up and call it return of the ghost bike....


Will see lol I'm not tripping on if it sells or not its my doughters anyway


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

78mc said:


> leave it like it is.. It's History...


Yea well after Vegas ima do some clean up to it


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> I got Alfonso on my face book he still got his bike but he stays busy with his tattoo shop an tiding motorcycles


I know.. But it would be cool for him to come out for one show..


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

If My Sons Counts Then I'm In.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

78mc said:


> I know.. But it would be cool for him to come out for one show..


I'm down what show would it be your shooting for


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> I'm down what show would it be your shooting for[/QUOTE
> DO IT AT TORRES EMPIRE LA AND WOODLAND..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

LA wood be a nice place to do


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

78mc said:


> That's the guy with the museum right?


yea the guy that killed the mexica trike and pannical.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> If My Sons Counts Then I'm In.


Dream Catcher in!!!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> CE 707 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm down what show would it be your shooting for[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> yea the guy that killed the mexica trike and pannical.


I would NEVER sell to him!!! Money can't buy me..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

That might be something to look into


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> yea the guy that killed the mexica trike and pannical.


Didnt he bling it out or something?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

78mc said:


> I would NEVER sell to him!!! Money can't buy me..


Me either.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Justin-Az said:


> Didnt he bling it out or something?


He bidazzled them and turned mexica into a damn beach disastore


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

This is going to be a tight topic and tight show where ever the bikes be at


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> That might be something to look into


I'll call Torres.. My club has pull with them. I'm sure we can work something out..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Me either.


;D


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

78mc said:


> oneofakind said:
> 
> 
> > Perfect!!! A show in the North & one in the South.. I'm down with that.. If you guys come down south.. I'll go up north..
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I couldn't have said it better myself.


T

will u shut up with thAt crap already lol


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

MIKEY YOU GUNNA HAVE TO LET MARIO AND GOOCH KNOW TO BRING THERE BIKES OUT..


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> MIKEY YOU GUNNA HAVE TO LET MARIO AND GOOCH KNOW TO BRING THERE BIKES OUT..[/QUOTE
> 
> yeah ill let them know when the time come since i was in there club low perfections .... under wolrd fantasy , wild , orange bang and evil turns ill see if the can bring those bike


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> 78mc said:
> 
> 
> > I will Go Up North Too...:thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

What would be considered legendary bikes. Just on personal preference or bikes that actually came out on lrm. ?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Amahury760 said:


> What would be considered legendary bikes. Just on personal preference or bikes that actually came out on lrm. ?


IT'S NOT LEGENDARY BIKES IT'S OG BIKES BUILT IN THE 90'S YES YOUR BIKE WOULD VE CONSIDERED OG..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> What would be considered legendary bikes. Just on personal preference or bikes that actually came out on lrm. ?


As long as your bike was out before 2000(& have proof).. I remember your bike when I would go to shows in S.D..


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

78mc said:


> As long as your bike was out before 2000(& have proof).. I remember your bike when I would go to shows in S.D..


Oh thanks that's what I figured. Well it would be cool, the last time I showed my bike on exhibition was at the last show that lrm had in San bernardino, I remember that there was a few other old school bikes like woody from legions and a couple other ones.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

78mc said:


> I'll call Torres.. My club has pull with them. I'm sure we can work something out..


Work you magic bro


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> IT'S NOT LEGENDARY BIKES IT'S OG BIKES BUILT IN THE 90'S YES YOUR BIKE WOULD VE CONSIDERED OG..


Thanks bro, the only difference on my bike is that it's a 2 wheeler now. Can some one pm their number so I can txt a recent picture.  not good at posting with my phone.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Amahury760 said:


> Thanks bro, the only difference on my bike is that it's a 2 wheeler now. Can some one pm their number so I can txt a recent picture.  not good at posting with my phone.


Pm sent..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm going to ask a couple of you guys from up north to help me out find bikes from up north. I'm going to ask Mike Lopez to help me find bikes down south..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

78mc said:


> I'm going to ask a couple of you guys from up north to help me out find bikes from up north. I'm going to ask Mike Lopez to help me find bikes down south..


Ill do what I can bro


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

78mc said:


> I know.. But it would be cool for him to come out for one show..


I got the Abstract Perfection bike from him in trade few weeks ago and asked if hes ever going to bring his bike back out, he said theyll bring it back out when grandson gets old enough to show it. Man Id like to see all these old bikes come back out as would be cool.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> Ill do what I can bro


Cool.. The job is yours..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Justin-Az said:


> I got the Abstract Perfection bike from him in trade few weeks ago and asked if hes ever going to bring his bike back out, he said theyll bring it back out when grandson gets old enough to show it. Man Id like to see all these old bikes come back out as would be cool.


Bring your bike!! A true old school ride..


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Itss a shame I aint still got Witch Dr.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I wish I would have kept my sons bike the same that bike was from 92 had no choice tho cuz the paint was chiped up


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

I still got clown if I put all the og parts on it


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

MR.GM84 said:


> :drama:


You down for a couple shows next year Mike & help me find the old guys?


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

it's been 12 years am in eligble to win again ?:rimshot:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

MR.GM84 said:


> it's been 12 years am in eligble to win again ?:rimshot:


Yup put it in a different name new owner...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

MR.GM84 said:


> it's been 12 years am in eligble to win again ?:rimshot:


 yea maybe next year


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

MR.GM84 said:


> it's been 12 years am in eligble to win again ?:rimshot:


Hahaha!!! So you in Mike??


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Baloos Jungle busted out in 97 at the Sacramento Super Show.


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Baloos Jungle busted out in 97 at the Sacramento Super Show.


Shud tuch it up n bring it bak out sick as bike homie


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Baloos Jungle busted out in 97 at the Sacramento Super Show.


tell you what bro ill bring storm an my sons old goodtimes bike down south if you bring it out will display together


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> Pm sent..


Picture sent, thanks.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

HERE'S A PIC OF AMAHURY760 BIKE...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> HERE'S A PIC OF AMAHURY760 BIKE...



very nice!!!!!


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> HERE'S A PIC OF AMAHURY760 BIKE...


Thanks bro, quick run down. 
Had the bike since 92. 
Re did it 96-97. Came out on lrm and lrbm
In late 98. Bike was called SHOW TIME.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

E.C. ROLO said:


> very nice!!!!!


Thanks bro. Picture was taken 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Amahury760 said:


> Thanks bro, quick run down.
> Had the bike since 92.
> Re did it 96-97. Came out on lrm and lrbm
> In late 98. Bike was called SHOW TIME.


I HAVE THE ISSUE


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> tell you what bro ill bring storm an my sons old goodtimes bike down south if you bring it out will display together


Simon....next year


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

anyone got more pics of this bike


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

I talked to the owner of Natural Born Killa and he said he is in.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Kiloz said:


> I talked to the owner of Natural Born Killa and he said he is in.


Ripsta or nacho.. there's 2 different ones..ones from florida and one from la


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

idillon said:


> anyone got more pics of this bike
> View attachment 551584


There are a few but you'll like this one also.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> Ripsta or nacho.. there's 2 different ones..ones from florida and one from la


The one from LA


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Kiloz said:


> There are a few but you'll like this one also.


NOT THE BIKE HE WANTED MORE PICS OF.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

So I talk to Mike Lopez. He said he is in!!!  SO WHO IS IN NOW??


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

78mc said:


> So I talk to Mike Lopez. He said he is in!!!  SO WHO IS IN NOW??


I will hit up **** and tell his bro to bring out possesed and satin sideshow along with bad to the bone


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> I will hit up **** and tell his bro to bring out possesed and satin sideshow along with bad to the bone


Thanks bro..


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

Kiloz said:


> There are a few but you'll like this one also.


i will get a hold of fernando a old finest kreations member


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

So I can get ride of these because there will be current photos?!?!


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

Kiloz said:


> So I can get ride of these because there will be current photos?!?!


it will still be the same bike i will leave history alone :drama:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

MR.GM84 said:


> it will still be the same bike i will leave history alone :drama:


THE WAY IT SHOULD BE..WHAT UP MIKE..


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> THE WAY IT SHOULD BE..WHAT UP MIKE..


WORKING AT THE SHOP :h5:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> Ripsta or nacho.. there's 2 different ones..ones from florida and one from la


nope theres Natural Born Killa and theres Natural Born winner


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

CE 707 said:


>


How much for Drumset w pillows inside?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

350.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> How much for Drumset w pillows inside?


:roflmao:you gotta ask mikey thats his drumset


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> 350.



150, you keep dirty pillows


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Lol


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

CE 707 said:


>


Did TonyO hit you up yet


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

he hasnt bro


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> he hasnt bro


hes a piece of crap, he calls me to talk to you, i tell him im busy painting stuff for last min people for him to call you and you guys hash it out... he said this morning "ill call him right now" obviously hes a piece of crap.....:banghead:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> hes a piece of crap, he calls me to talk to you, i tell him im busy painting stuff for last min people for him to call you and you guys hash it out... he said this morning "ill call him right now" obviously hes a piece of crap.....:banghead:


 :roflmao: its all good just tell him to text me ima be working all day an night tomorrow so i wont be able to talk much tomorrow


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

MR.GM84 said:


> it's been 12 years am in eligble to win again ?:rimshot:


bring the sprite bike out too


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Is reason of insanity still around.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Kiloz said:


> The one from LA


Nacho in cool..  I haven't talk to him in years..


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:...


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

then...('95)








now...(2012)









so is everyone going to agree to show up at TORRES EMPIRE show? I'm definately down! just have to re-plate some shit here and there.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

tequila sunrise said:


> then...('95)
> View attachment 553473
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Bro,Bike Still Looks Good and You Still Ride It.:nicoderm:...


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

tequila sunrise said:


> then...('95)
> View attachment 553473
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

QUOTE=tequila sunrise;16031206]then...('95)
View attachment 553473


now...(2012)

View attachment 553474


so is everyone going to agree to show up at TORRES EMPIRE show? I'm definately down! just have to re-plate some shit here and there.[/QUOTE]
That's the idea bro.. Me & Mike Lopez are going to be working on this.. We just need more peeps to give us their word that they going to show. If this is going to happen...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Here's my contribution.hopefully we can do a red carpet like they did for the cars in the History tour for LRM..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Here's my contribution.hopefully we can do a red carpet like they did for the cars in the History tour for LRM..


Thanks Bro... Red carpet is the idea. I remember your bike. Glad to see you still have it..


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

78mc said:


> It seems within the last year a lot of people want to see the OG bikes from the 90's to come back out. I would be willng to come back if any other OG bikes would come out too.. Meet up @ some shows in Nor/So. Cal & show together. To show as a history tour of bikes.. OG BIKES ONLY!!! NO BIKES THAT LOOK OLD SCHOOL.. SORRY.. I want this to be a look back on History... Anyone in????


Id be down...it would be nice to clean up my bike and display it just for show


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

78mc said:


> Thanks Bro... Red carpet is the idea. I remember your bike. Glad to see you still have it..


Thanks bro...I made the mistake on selling Freaky Behavior and I won't make that mistake with this one.whos gna keep track of the bikes participating so that we know how many spots we need.we should also have a deadline for those participating,so that we know how much carpet is needed and plan it out with time.just my opinion


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

legionlegend said:


> Id be down...it would be nice to clean up my bike and display it just for show


Hell yeah bro!! Bring it..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Thanks bro...I made the mistake on selling Freaky Behavior and I won't make that mistake with this one.whos gna keep track of the bikes participating so that we know how many spots we need.we should also have a deadline for those participating,so that we know how much carpet is needed and plan it out with time.just my opinion


I remember Freaky Behavior the gold girls frame right? As far as keeping track of the bikes it will be Me & Mike lopez(for So Cal). There will be guys doing Nor Cal doing there area. Thank you for the ideas. They are all good.. I'll being starting a new topic a lil after Super Show to see who is down. (Calling all OG bike)


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

78mc said:


> I remember Freaky Behavior the gold girls frame right? As far as keeping track of the bikes it will be Me & Mike lopez(for So Cal). There will be guys doing Nor Cal doing there area. Thank you for the ideas. They are all good.. I'll being starting a new topic a lil after Super Show to see who is down. (Calling all OG bike)


Yup that was the one.ill help as much as I can....


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Yup that was the one.ill help as much as I can....


Thanks bro.. Maybe you can get some bikes from O.C. What happen to frime '65? That was a bad bike..


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

78mc said:


> Thanks bro.. Maybe you can get some bikes from O.C. What happen to frime '65? That was a bad bike..


Ill see what I can do...ill bring it up with some of the homies...


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

Kiloz said:


>


yep, that's me up front with my cousin on the left and Ray "Aint no joke" Montenegro. My first supershow.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Talked to the owner of Smile Now Cry Later, he said he's down to bring that bike out.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Even though its 17 year old paint has cracks through it now, maybe ill throw angel baby back together an bring it to the line up if yall are ok with it....


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> HERE'S A PIC OF AMAHURY760 BIKE...


If everyone is ok with mine, I'm willing to bring it out for the Torres show next year. I would be the only one representing San Diego.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

96tein said:


> Even though its 17 year old paint has cracks through it now, maybe ill throw angel baby back together an bring it to the line up if yall are ok with it....


Good for it....I remember when I busted Baloos Jungle out at the Sacrament Super Show we were set up near each other.....that is a badass Lil Tiger


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

sent a message to Sam Torres on his fb page, let's see what'll happen. either way, LET'S DO THIS.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

tequila sunrise said:


> sent a message to Sam Torres on his fb page, let's see what'll happen. either way, LET'S DO THIS.


My doughter might have to bring storm


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> My doughter might have to bring storm


Whats this might shit about... Storm will be brought for sure lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

96tein said:


> Whats this might shit about... Storm will be brought for sure lol


Lol yea true hows everything you recoop from the trip


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

96tein said:


> Even though its 17 year old paint has cracks through it now, maybe ill throw angel baby back together an bring it to the line up if yall are ok with it....[/QUOTE its dat ur 12" bro


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> 96tein said:
> 
> 
> > Even though its 17 year old paint has cracks through it now, maybe ill throw angel baby back together an bring it to the line up if yall are ok with it....[/QUOTE its dat ur 12" bro
> ...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> My doughter might have to bring storm


Maybe ill bring Spawn....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Maybe ill bring Spawn....


That would be tight


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Gna be a badass line up...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Yea I agree


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

hell yeah!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:...


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok guys later today I'm going to start a new topic to get a round call of who is in? Once I get a good new number of bikes, I can talk to Sam.. If there isn't eought bikes? This is not going to happen.. I know some of us need to do some touching up. I know I do.. I'm not going to do it. If this isn't going to happen.. I can put the money in car... & I'm some of you will do the same.. So look out for the new the topic (Calling all OG for the Torres L.A show)...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

78mc said:


> Ok guys later today I'm going to start a new topic to get a round call of who is in? Once I get a good new number of bikes, I can talk to Sam.. If there isn't eought bikes? This is not going to happen.. I know some of us need to do some touching up. I know I do.. I'm not going to do it. If this isn't going to happen.. I can put the money in car... & I'm some of you will do the same.. So look out for the new the topic (Calling all OG for the Torres L.A show)...


I may have missed it but when is the Torres LA show?


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

E.C. ROLO said:


> I may have missed it but when is the Torres LA show?


July 14. I also want to do this in Woodland.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup: great show be back next year


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

azteca de oro said:


> :thumbsup: great show be back next year


See you there bro.. Elite always has nice rides... Can't wait to see what you guys come out with next..


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

78mc said:


> July 14. I also want to do this in Woodland.


 thx bro... Spawn will be there..


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

azteca de oro said:


> :thumbsup: great show be back next year


:wave: Whats up robert?


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

E.C. ROLO said:


> thx bro... Spawn will be there..


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

E.C. ROLO said:


> :wave: Whats up robert?


Getting my girls bicycle ready for the sam torres show in july.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

azteca de oro said:


> Getting my girls bicycle ready for the sam torres show in july.


Nice!


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

78mc said:


> Ok guys later today I'm going to start a new topic to get a round call of who is in? Once I get a good new number of bikes, I can talk to Sam.. If there isn't eought bikes? This is not going to happen.. I know some of us need to do some touching up. I know I do.. I'm not going to do it. If this isn't going to happen.. I can put the money in car... & I'm some of you will do the same.. So look out for the new the topic (Calling all OG for the Torres L.A show)...


So who's goin to decide what bikes fit in the OG category. And what bikes are going to make it. I for one don't have my trike piece anymore it sits as a 2 wheeler. And also need to touch it up. Don't have a display anymore , 
Good luck with everything.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Sorry guys storm just sold ill still my doughters bike just not storm


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> Sorry guys storm just sold ill still my doughters bike just not storm


storm is just a little whore now lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Lol jk


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

once i get a hold of Mario and his brother ill talk to them about it


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> Lol jk


dont lie u know u sold it to me i can prove it lol


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> So who's goin to decide what bikes fit in the OG category. And what bikes are going to make it. I for one don't have my trike piece anymore it sits as a 2 wheeler. And also need to touch it up. Don't have a display anymore ,
> Good luck with everything.


I know your bike. So I know it when it was out in the 90's.I also remember it coming out in the magazine. I know it isn't a trike anymore. But it has the same paint job. As far as display. I don't anymore too. What I want is a red carpet for all the OG bikes..There has to be proof that your is OG. Magazine,pictures,etc.. To be on the carpet.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

78mc said:


> I know your bike. So I know it were it was out in the 90's.I remember it coming out in the magazine. I know it isn't a trike anymore. But it has the same paint job. As far as display. Don't anymore too. What I want is a red carpet for all the OG bikes..There has to be proof that your is OG. Magazine,pictures,etc..


also bikes that were well known .... like froggie style even thou the parts are diffrent now but we all know the frame


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

78mc said:


> I know your bike. So I know it when it was out in the 90's.I also remember it coming out in the magazine. I know it isn't a trike anymore. But it has the same paint job. As far as display. I don't anymore too. What I want is a red carpet for all the OG bikes..There has to be proof that your is OG. Magazine,pictures,etc.. To be on the carpet.


Kool bro, yeah I have the old issues of Lowrider mag, and Lowrider bikes where it came out. I also have my of show board and found my seat that was done by Henry @ slam n ride. Oneofakind has pictures of them, just sent them to him last week.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Amahury760 said:


> Kool bro, yeah I have the old issues of Lowrider mag, and Lowrider bikes where it came out. I also have my of show board and found my seat that was done by Henry @ slam n ride. Oneofakind has pictures of them, just sent them to him last week.


Yup sure do..DEFINETLY OLD SCHOOL...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> Yup sure do..DEFINETLY OLD SCHOOL...


Thanks bro, post it up if you get a chance


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

78mc said:


> Ok guys later today I'm going to start a new topic to get a round call of who is in? Once I get a good new number of bikes, I can talk to Sam.. If there isn't eought bikes? This is not going to happen.. I know some of us need to do some touching up. I know I do.. I'm not going to do it. If this isn't going to happen.. I can put the money in car... & I'm some of you will do the same.. So look out for the new the topic (Calling all OG for the Torres L.A show)...


So what are you considering OG? And Whats The Cutoff? 2000,2005,2008 What? Just Asking only wrote these years as an example..


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> Sorry guys storm just sold ill still my doughters bike just not storm


Oh shit bro. Where did it go to???


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Richiecool69elka said:


> So what are you considering OG? And Whats The Cutoff? 2000,2005,2008 What? Just Asking only wrote these years as an example..


That's a good question. Because if its just the 90's than Spawn will not be there. Well it will but just not in the OG bike line up.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Also being that this is not a lowrider magazine event will toty bikes still be able to compete at this show?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Also being that this is not a lowrider magazine event will toty bikes still be able to compete at this show?


YUP


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> YUP


Cool. Thx John


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Yup u can compete at torrrez streetlow wego socios .


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> Yup u can compete at torrrez streetlow wego socios .


Cool beans lol


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> also bikes that were well known .... like froggie style even thou the parts are diffrent now but we all know the frame


I don't think so.. Its looks way different with the new parts..


----------



## Money Never Sleeps (Oct 8, 2012)

been reading on how new people are buying sll these classic bikes and bringing them back to life, its real cool so the next generation can see what inspired us.. keep finding these classics and brng them back homies


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> So what are you considering OG? And Whats The Cutoff? 2000,2005,2008 What? Just Asking only wrote these years as an example..


'99 is the cut off. But bikes like Spwan would be in the line up.. BOTY/TOTY is a big part of bike history..


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

78mc said:


> I don't think so.. Its looks way different with the new parts..


very true so u mean un touch bikes


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

E.C. ROLO said:


> That's a good question. Because if its just the 90's than Spawn will not be there. Well it will but just not in the OG bike line up.


Spawn is a big part of history.. It would be in the line up..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> very true so u mean un touch bikes


You got it bro...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

78mc said:


> Spawn is a big part of history.. It would be in the line up..


So if I change those ugly ass murals on storm could it still show in the line up


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

78mc said:


> '99 is the cut off. But bikes like Spwan would be in the line up.. BOTY/TOTY is a big part of bike history..


99 is cut off. No Spawn for this line up than.But Storm qualifys for it..


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Opps i didn't read right lol. Ok so Spawn is in. Lol


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> So if I change those ugly ass murals on storm could it still show in the line up


No................
Sorry bro. Ugly or not.. Part of history..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

No biggie bro count me out


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> Ok no biggie


Honestly bro if I would of kept Storm I was planning on having the murals redone also. Dreamers murals never were really that good. I'd say fuck it just redo um. If it can't be in the line up than so be it..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I couldn't agree with you more brotha if ima come out the pocket to foot my own bill to get there ima change them murals anless somebody eles is paying ill keep it the way it is ima keep it the same theme just liven up the murals


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

honestly will do our own history line up in woodland new murals are not ive been in this game long as u guys have nobody is not dumb enuff to know wat bike is storm... thats just me thou


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> So if I change those ugly ass murals on storm could it still show in the line up


yes ur not changing the bike just the ugly ass murals on the fenders lol


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

CE 707,hope you didn't take it in a bad bro.. I want people to see the bikes as the were back then..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> honestly will do our own history line up in woodland new murals are not ive been in this game long as u guys have nobody is not dumb enuff to know wat bike is storm... thats just me thou


Will see what up I still got 2 bikes infront of storm that need to be finished up


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

78mc said:


> CE 707,hope you didn't take it in a bad bro.. I want people to see the bikes as the were back then..


Its all good bro will see what happens


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> Will see what up I still got 2 bikes infront of storm that need to be finished up


true
you know u can use my garage anytime


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> Its all good bro will see what happens


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> true
> you know u can use my garage anytime


Thanks brotha


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

78mc said:


>


Ima do what I can to make the show weather storm makes the line up


----------



## boricualowlow (Jun 30, 2013)

Wild suspension was sick:worship: one of my all time favorites..good taste homie for real.


----------



## boricualowlow (Jun 30, 2013)

View attachment 908497
one of the sickest bikes to grace the earthuffin:


----------



## boricualowlow (Jun 30, 2013)

Isn't that bike called illusions or something like that it came out in lrb spring 2000 with wild suspense on the cover.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

boricualowlow said:


> Isn't that bike called illusions or something like that it came out in lrb spring 2000 with wild suspense on the cover.


That's Storm. It's still around..


----------



## boricualowlow (Jun 30, 2013)

78mc said:


> That's St
> View attachment 909210
> orm. It's still around..


 I know about storm but I mean this one..it was a nice bike too.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

boricualowlow said:


> I know about storm but I mean this one..it was a nice bike too.


Yeah. I remember that bike. It came out in '97. The pictures don't do it justice. Very nice. I know the owner still has it..


----------



## boricualowlow (Jun 30, 2013)

78mc said:


> Yeah. I remember that bike. It came out in '97. The pictures don't do it justice. Very nice. I know the owner still has it..


 yeah you can tell that that bike is sick in person.uffin: it be nice if he brought it back out.:yes:


----------

